# HELP-Auditing Dental Procedures



## kab41288 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,

I am working remotely for a consulting company out of Ohio and I've been assigned to audit some dental records.  All of my experience is with E/M and ambulatory care.  Can anyone provide me an example or guide me on how to code a dental chart?  It's not like any chart I've ever audited/coded before, so I'm not even sure where to start.  

Any help is much appreciated!! 

Thank you,

Kristin Barber, CPC


----------



## *3boys (Oct 5, 2012)

What codes are you looking at?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dental Codes*

May need to take a look at the ADA site for dental codes......link below.
Good luck

http://www.ada.org/3827.aspx


----------

